# any romanian here?



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

the translation of my husband from an ex gf's email is not really clear to me,i dont know any romanian friend except husbands friends.this is just an excerpt from the email.

Te port in mine,pe tine si pe (NAME OF MY DAUGHTER)care mi-a ramas la suflet.Zambetul ei.

Trebuie sa-ti marturisesc ceva.E urat..si mi-e putin rusine.Dar am asta pe suflet si..
Cand am aflat ca urmeaza sa ai un copil mi s-a dus mintea bolnava intr-o poveste in care sotia ta ar fi avut probleme iar eu m-as fi oferit sa cresc fetita.Asta pentru ca dorinta de fetita a fost imensa..eu chiar am crezut cu frica la asta.Mi-a inghetat inima cand mi-ai dat telefon atunci si mi-ai spus ca sunt ceva probleme...mi-e rusine sa spun dar speram sa fie asa cum imi imaginam.Nu-i ca te-as fi vrut pe tine hmm...sa fim seriosi,esti sucit rau si tare mi-ar fi fost frica da..da fetita..Asa de mult vreau sa fiu mama (HUBS NAME)..si asa multa dragoste am de dat ..Nu-s femeie de cariera si stim asta..Mi-ar placea sa fac ceea ce-mi place si nu pt bani si nici pentru recunostinta publica..Incerc cum pot pe langa job sa fac si ce-mi place..mna,am micile mele satisfactii..Dar eu vreau sa fiu mama .Poate-i o scuza inconstienta,poate fug si eu de alte responsabilitati..dar ma uit sincer in jur si multe femei chiar ar fi bine sa nu devina.
Am tinut enorm la tine..n-am stiut sa arat..nu stiu ce ti-a ramas din mine inauntru.A fost un moment nepotrivit sau poate asa trebuia sa fie.E viu in mine momentul nostru..in care tu ai vazut-o in mine pe mama ta..N-am mai vb de asta dar..mi-a venit de multe ori in minte.M-a marcat mult..inca ma intreb ce-ai simtit.


Gata,e prea mult,te las.
pupa fetita
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not Romanian but it explains why they broke up and how bad she feels about it...or why she left him, hints that she wants children, maybe with him (unsure there)


----------



## deceneu (Jul 28, 2012)

i carry you and (NAME OF MY DAUGHTER) i my soul.Her smile(your daughter smile) 
I Have to confess something. It's ugly and i am ashamed.But this is in my soul and ... 
When i found out that you were gone have a child my sick mind went to a place in which your wife had problems and i would offer to raise your girl. thats because the desire to have it was huge.. i actually belived this. My heart froze when you phoned me and told me that there are some problems.. i am ashamed to admit this but i hoped it was what i was imaginating. Not that i wanted you hmm... 
let's be serious.. you are twisted bad and hard(crazy), i would be scared yes .. yes the girl. I want to be a mother (HUBS NAME) and i have so much love to give.. I'm not a carrier woman and we know this. I would like to do what i like and not for money and not for public recognition. I try, as i can ,next to my job, to do what i like.. mna i have my small satisfactions .. But i want to be a mother. Maybe it's an excuse, maybe i run from other responsibilities but i honestly look around and i swer , many women should not be mothers. 
I cared for you huge(Loved You alot)... I didn't knew how to show you... i don't know what's left of me inside you. It was a bad moment and maybe that's suppose to be. Our moment is alive in me.. in which you saw your mother in me.We haven't spoke about this but... i though about it alot. It marked me alot.. and i still wonder about what you felt. 
That it, it's to much, I am leaving you 
Kiss the girl.


I translated as best as i could. She's Just A Little Bit Crazy.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

Complexity said:


> I'm not Romanian but it explains why they broke up and how bad she feels about it...or why she left him, hints that she wants children, maybe with him (unsure there)


my husband told me that he left her because she cheated with my husbands bestfriend and then he met me after leaving her,yeah i think she would want a child with him,i think maybe my husband mentioned to her that i am not as good as her being a mother,in my understanding it is like shes bargaining her self to my husband,although my husband told me that he had stopped communicating with her and she has been sending my husband emails like this,ive seen husbands reply to one of her email and it was just "good for you,take care"just as short as that.we argued lastnight and he told me that she was from the past that he wants to check every now and then like a normal friend and nothing more.i dont know what to feel i hated my husband,i dont know what to believe. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

deceneu said:


> i carry you and (NAME OF MY DAUGHTER) i my soul.Her smile(your daughter smile)
> I Have to confess something. It's ugly and i am ashamed.But this is in my soul and ...
> When i found out that you were gone have a child my sick mind went to a place in which your wife had problems and i would offer to raise your girl. thats because the desire to have it was huge.. i actually belived this. My heart froze when you phoned me and told me that there are some problems.. i am ashamed to admit this but i hoped it was what i was imaginating. Not that i wanted you hmm...
> let's be serious.. you are twisted bad and hard(crazy), i would be scared yes .. yes the girl. I want to be a mother (HUBS NAME) and i have so much love to give.. I'm not a carrier woman and we know this. I would like to do what i like and not for money and not for public recognition. I try, as i can ,next to my job, to do what i like.. mna i have my small satisfactions .. But i want to be a mother. Maybe it's an excuse, maybe i run from other responsibilities but i honestly look around and i swer , many women should not be mothers.
> ...


thank you so much!my husband translated it to me but not the part were he saw her as my husbands mother. it hurts and this is only i can be as the mother of our daugther. thank you for your time,do you think ist worth to waste my time on this desperate woman?i mean i am thinking to email her back tho,but i dont know if she would atleast understand english,cause the last time i met her she didnt speak any english except "how do you find italy".im confused now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

kenken said:


> thank you so much!my husband translated it to me but not the part were *he saw her as my husbands mother*. it hurts and this is only i can be as the mother of our daugther. thank you for your time,do you think ist worth to waste my time on this desperate woman?i mean i am thinking to email her back tho,but i dont know if she would atleast understand english,cause the last time i met her she didnt speak any english except "how do you find italy".im confused now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 That could mean that he saw her as a mother figure and not a lover????

Why doesn't your husband block her emails?


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> That could mean that he saw her as a mother figure and not a lover????
> 
> Why doesn't your husband block her emails?


my husband told me that she was a past that he would want to check out everynow and then just like a normal friend and nothing more,my husband even insist on telling me that he would not go back to her as she cheated on him and that he admired her mothering to her son as she is a single mother.well i thought in that case,my husband is right shes an old flame that can be treated as a friend,i too has responded to my ex's how are you's? but never i would email my ex's the way my husbands ex would email him.

i am thinking to write an email to that girl,would it be worth it?or with her behaviour she would just take it as nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deceneu (Jul 28, 2012)

The way she expresses herself it's weird. She seems not in her right mind. I dont think you should waste your time with her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It seems that your husband lets you read her emails. So that's good...though you need a translator to do it.

What does your husband think of you emailing her?

Do it could go either way... it could stop her nonsense or it could get her to escalate her chasing your husband.

Since her emails are inappropriate he really should block her emails.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

deceneu said:


> The way she expresses herself it's weird. She seems not in her right mind. I dont think you should waste your time with her.


thank you so much!i think will rest my case here.i dont think my husband would settle for this kind of woman. id rather keep my self busy making my husband fall in love with me everyday than to make this an issue. i will cook a very nice dinner to my husband when he gets back to work tonight. thank you soo much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> It seems that your husband lets you read her emails. So that's good...though you need a translator to do it.
> 
> What does your husband think of you emailing her?
> 
> ...


nope,he didnt let me read his email.it is just that when he went for work he forgot to log off at his YM, i message him about this and he replied "read it". husband doesnt know yet that i am thinking to email her,but we argued yesterday,he translated to me this message but not the "he saw her as his mother" part. i told him that i dont think that this girl would email him this way if he didnt show her any hopes for them and husband told he is clueless why this girls emails are like this he even said that he pitied her for acting like this. here is a short story of their love.hubs met her in 2008,she's divorced left with a kid,she is working as a store keeper at a botique,that time husband is nothing and just doing crappy job in italy,cum 2009, husband found a job in the middle east.btw husband is engineer that is why he is getting a good package in the mid east. last year we went on a european tour which includes visiting them in italy,she found out that we are almost going around the world almost every year(thanks to husbands job)and i am a housewife at the moment(altho i will work as soon as my daughter will be enrolled in a nursery.im in the medical field).she have met me and i have met her and i dont know what she was thinking when we visited them in italy.i think the status of my husband now is what making her desperate to have him back.i dont want to think like this,but this can be it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I would be very upset if my husband continued to accept this kind of email from another woman. But that's me. 

Why? Because it encourages her to continue.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

deceneu said:


> The way she expresses herself it's weird. She seems not in her right mind. I dont think you should waste your time with her.


hi i forgot i have another one but it is just short i just remembered it now. here it is.

Ma uit in mine,ma uit in trecut,ma uit in mine.
Iti multumesc.Iti multumesc din suflet pentru ce ai facut,pentru 
ce-ai vrut sa faci si pentru ce-ai fost. Esti tot mai prezent..cu tot
ce acum inteleg..mi-e tot mai limpede.
Te port cu mine.
Mereu.
Mi. 

here's hubs reply:
 ma bucur sa aud ca e bine.
aici e bine doar acasa.la munca mor.
(hubsname)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I would be very upset if my husband continued to accept this kind of email from another woman. But that's me.
> 
> Why? Because it encourages her to continue.


yeah i felt that way to...but ti dont want to sound like im giving him orders instead i told he should know what he should do,because he is a mature man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Google Translate

copy and paste. it should auto-detect Romanian and translate. not extremely well. but you can make some sense of it.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

aug said:


> Google Translate
> copy and paste. it should auto-detect Romanian and translate. not extremely well. but you can make some sense of it.


i did try google but it doesnt give me the real sense of the words plus i also want an input from a romanian's point of view as i dont know how is their culture when it comes to relationships


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

I see nothing more then exchange of some nostalgic conversion between people that were close in the past (I am originally Romanian and speak the language) 

Nothing strange to my opinion, but it is difficult to say without knowing the full story


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

aug said:


> Google Translate
> 
> copy and paste. it should auto-detect Romanian and translate. not extremely well. but you can make some sense of it.


This is a horrible translation


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

Mike11 said:


> I see nothing more then exchange of some nostalgic conversion between people that were close in the past (I am originally Romanian and speak the language)
> 
> Nothing strange to my opinion, but it is difficult to say without knowing the full story


i dont understand,have you read my first post?and are you telling me that i should not feel bad at all as the wife?cause to me the first email that i posted is like luring my husband to her "love" for him,and i as a woman felt bad and upset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

Mike11 said:


> I see nothing more then exchange of some nostalgic conversion between people that were close in the past (I am originally Romanian and speak the language)
> 
> Nothing strange to my opinion, but it is difficult to say without knowing the full story


i mean,emailing a married man and wanting to take care of his kid when he is still with his wife?isnt that weird?isnt that acceptable?i dont know your culture but it is just hilarious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

*unacceptable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deceneu (Jul 28, 2012)

Ma uit in mine,ma uit in trecut,ma uit in mine.
Iti multumesc.Iti multumesc din suflet pentru ce ai facut,pentru 
ce-ai vrut sa faci si pentru ce-ai fost. Esti tot mai prezent..cu tot
ce acum inteleg..mi-e tot mai limpede.
Te port cu mine.
Mereu.
Mi. 

here's hubs reply:
ma bucur sa aud ca e bine.
aici e bine doar acasa.la munca mor.
(hubsname)

I look inside me, i look in the past, i look inside me.
thank you. I am thanking you from the bottom of my heart for what you did,what you tried to do and for what you were. You are more present , whith what i understand .. it's more clear.
i carry you (in my heart)
Allways.Mi

here's hubs reply
i am glad you are well.
Here it's good when i am at home. At work i am dying.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

deceneu said:


> Ma uit in mine,ma uit in trecut,ma uit in mine.
> Iti multumesc.Iti multumesc din suflet pentru ce ai facut,pentru
> ce-ai vrut sa faci si pentru ce-ai fost. Esti tot mai prezent..cu tot
> ce acum inteleg..mi-e tot mai limpede.
> ...


thanks deceneu!now its more clear,and i assume that my husband is not flirting back at her...i hope


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am talking on on the last message, of which you have understood exactly the same, and no he(your husband) did not reciprocated 

This will be the last time that I will do this for anyone as getting insults back was not what i meant when I offered my help on translation 

Thanks any way


----------

